# Basketball picks and analysis



## Herod (Feb 7, 2013)

KOREA – RUSSIA U19 basket
When Koreans are playing every limit under 160 point seems like a reasonable bet to go for over. Asian team is playing in their familiar run and gun style with very short attacks – because of their lower height they have to use speed as an advantage. They never try to submit or to adopt to opponents style of play and their average is aroung 75-80 points per game. In the first round against Serbia the game ended with 167 points, and yesterday against Brasil 177.
Key thing here is that Koreans are almost never playing serious defense and I expect for Russians to take advantage of that fact. Russia has more quality in their team and I don’t expect a tight game. Yesterday against Serbia they’ve put out almost 70 shots and fast gameplay should fit them good.
I expect a lot of short attacks and counters so a game over 153,5 points should be seen here.
Bet: Over 153,5 points
Odds: @1.85
Cheers


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not exactly sure what this post is. Are you attempting to advertise for a gambling site or something?


----------



## Herod (Feb 7, 2013)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm not exactly sure what this post is. Are you attempting to advertise for a gambling site or something?


I don't advertise..as you can see there are no links or mention of any bookie or site whatsoever..
This is my personal prematch analysis which is I think of good use to people betting on this sport


----------



## Herod (Feb 7, 2013)

FINLAND – BRITAIN 
Finnish players are taking this match very seriously, they are very motivated to show a good performance in front of their home fans in Helsinki. The match with France has already shown that on a good day Finns can make troubles even for favourites and since then their gameplay has even evolved. In qualifications for this tournament they’ve made some extremely good games on home turf and I have to mention the match in which they simply trashed Belgium.
Great Britain is on the other hand in big troubles. In Slovenia they will be without three key players from the Olimpics (Mensah-Bonsua, Freeland, Deng) and today they’ll miss the fourth player from the starting lineup Clark. They’ve won against Portorico but you have to take notice that Portorico has serious issues with injuries of their best players. 
Regarding injury problems of GB and motivation of Finns I think away team won’t be able to get more than a difficult defeat here today. 
Bet: Handicap -6,5
Tip: 1
Odds: 1.85
BOL


----------

